# Boss ME-25



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

So they got into the stores last week and I picked one up, spending some time with it I think I like it. 
BOSS U.S. - ME-25: Guitar Multiple Effects

Just for comparison I did rent a Digitech GSP1101 just before it came in, thought it might be better. It was not THAT much better for what "I need".
The GSP I spent way to much time pushing buttons just like I did on my X3Live, didn't want to go there again.

What I was after was
User friendly
Basic FX
Good distortion
Minimal amp modeling
Computer interface
Recording program
Guitar headphone tone

I had a duh! moment when I got it trying to turn off the amp modeling, read the manual so many times and never seen it and was getting frustrated. Then I thought push the button duh it turned off? I was expecting to find a menu where I have to edit the fx and adjust, this one is all on the pedal.

To program you simply push say Preamp, turn Variation dial and look at you list once you find it push write twice and done. Push that same button a different way it flashes into the Drive mode, variation again and save..Easy.

Noise gate works well, looping function is a blast to play with, Wah sounds great, Tuning is easy to read, FX sounds super accurate. I did the A/B with my TS-7 and its T-Screamer and it was hard to tell which was which.
Do wish it had an input volume control though.

It has a large well big library of sound but I just made my own up.
The playing through the headphones is amazing, better than the Digitech (after 2 days) once I made my own model up.
Software is pretty cool but still need to learn how to use Sonar 8.5 LE.

For $200 you can't go wrong!


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

$200? That and this video totally sold me on it:
[video=youtube;xty4VdhDAYc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xty4VdhDAYc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

can you program it with the computer or just record ??


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

http://cms.rolandus.com/assets/media/pdf/ME25ts.pdf

http://cms.rolandus.com/assets/media/pdf/me-25_brochure.pdf


----------

